# New camera



## Age of Aquariums

I would like to get advise on getting a new camera. I currently have a Sony DSC-P92, I would like to get a digital SLR, but I can't afford anything over $300. Does anyone know of a good SLR camera under $300 (even if its on eBay)?


----------



## herefishy

Why don't you go onto Ebay and type in the criteria you have mentioned? I am sure that you will get results. At the price limit you have mentioned, it will probably be a used camera. My Canon SLR digital cost over $700 and even at that price it was a steal. I got it on Ebay, NIB, and normally retailed for around $1200 including all of the accessories that went with it, case, 2gb card, added lens, and starter kit.


----------



## Age of Aquariums

Ok, thanx.


----------



## codem

Buy a CANNON

and what you pay, is what you get. so if you cheap out, thats what you get. if you pay more, thats what you get, with a cannon.


----------



## Age of Aquariums

codem said:


> Buy a CANNON
> 
> and what you pay, is what you get. so if you cheap out, thats what you get. if you pay more, thats what you get, with a cannon.



My mom got a decent camera, so I'm no longer looking for one. Thanks though.


----------

